# Daily Schedule Screen Deletions



## Bob123 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just recently subscribed and have a DVR 625. I would like to delete and update the history/daily schedule screen. However, it would appear that you cannot do this for all past events. As a result, so far I have more than two weeks worth of past actions on this screen. Does it every update or ever clean itself out or no longer show past history?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome to DBSTalk Bob123. I moved your thread over to the standard definition DVR forum where it will get the visibility of other 625 owners. 

I personally do not have a 625, but I do have a 622. I know in the schedule screen you can not delete anything in the past, on my 622. They roll off over time. I think it only keeps something like 10 -14 days. I do however also have a history in my DVR screen and that can be cleared, again on my 622.


----------



## Bob123 (Apr 23, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk Bob123. I moved your thread over to the standard definition DVR forum where it will get the visibility of other 625 owners.
> 
> I personally do not have a 625, but I do have a 622. I know in the schedule screen you can not delete anything in the past, on my 622. They roll off over time. I think it only keeps something like 10 -14 days. I do however also have a history in my DVR screen and that can be cleared, again on my 622.


So, how do you clear the dvr history screen? This is different than the daily schedule screen and timer history?

Also, the 10 to 14 days is from the time the action or event took place I assume? Thanks for your help.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

This is a part of the NBR software, if it were to be deleted right away and you were using NBR the receiver would keep recording the same episode of a program that was already recorded.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Bob123 said:


> So, how do you clear the dvr history screen? This is different than the daily schedule screen and timer history?
> 
> Also, the 10 to 14 days is from the time the action or event took place I assume? Thanks for your help.


From my recordings (dvr,dvr), select history, clear all. But the timer history is not cleared.


----------

